# Beschreibe dich



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

Wie schaetzt ihr euch ein?
Teilt es mit

Ich beginne:

Uebermutig-nachdenklich-durchgeknallt

Ihr denkt wahrscheinlich das wiederspricht sich, aber dann kennt ihr mich nicht.
ich bin jedes mal total anders.

Es muss weder positives noch negatives sein und bitte keine flames anderer selbstbilder


----------



## Rednoez (20. Februar 2009)

Einfallsreich,eigenartig,doch trotzdem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Februar 2009)

überheblich-charismatisch-intelligent


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2009)

Intelligent, Faul, verrückt


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Faul, Freak, Verliebt


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Eigenartig-lieb-unselbstbewusst


Eigenartig rührt von meinem Charakter und meinen Anime hobbys her.
Bin ein ganz netter wenn man nett zu mir ist. Wenn nicht bin ich eher schweigsam.
unselbstbewusst (gibts das wort?^^) kann man sich ja denken.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich voll Fiez und Gemein >)

Nur passe ich auf das das keiner merkt ...daher brauche ich zum beschreiben von mir nur zwei worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Februar 2009)

Clever, wahnsinnig und direkt.

Edit:





> Ich bin eigentlich voll Fiez und Gemein >)
> 
> Nur passe ich auf das das keiner merkt ...daher brauche ich zum beschreiben von mir nur zwei worte


Das wärst du bestimmt nur gern ;p


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

faul, intelligent, neugierig

lg


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

hehe wie oft wohl noch *faul* und *inntilehent* kommt xD


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Februar 2009)

überaus mega geil


----------



## Aromat05 (20. Februar 2009)

Cool Gross sexy


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

hmmmm eigentlich is es bei mir doch was anderes

faul-sexsüchtig-intelihent !

wollt jetzt ned als letztes neugierig schreiben, wirkt so 2deutig neben sexsüchtig xD

kennt ihr das auch, man hat arbeit vor sich (hobbymäßíg(z.b. will man was brennen)) und das programm is en bissl kompliziert. also ich fuchs mich da einfach rein und find heraus wies funktioniert. und genau wegen diesem denken nennen mich paar freunede einen nerd. ich mein nur weil ich ned so dumm bin und irgendeinen anquatsch der sich damit auskennt und mir das selber beibringen will bin ich ein nerd ? weil ich ned so dumm bin und lieber was selber rausfind als zu fragen bin ich ein nerd ?  

lg


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (20. Februar 2009)

faul - banbar - kochkönner


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

1. Zurückhaltend
2. Kreativ
3. Intelligent


1. Ich bin generell ein eher stiller und nachdenklicher Mensch. Ich mag Aufmerksamkeit, aber ich bin niemand, der schnell fremde Menschen anspricht und neue Kontakte knüpft. Es fällt mir schwer, mich nach außen hin zu öffnen und andere Menschen an meinen Gedanken teilhaben zu lassen, weil ich Angst davor habe, zu viel von mir preiszugeben. Erst wenn ich jemanden gut kenne und einschätzen kann, gebe ich dieser Person meine Gedanken und Emotionen preis.

2. In meinem Kopf sprudelt es ununterbrochen. Ich liebe es zu schreiben, zu zeichnen und zu entwerfen. Bereits in jungen Jahren habe ich die Gabe gehabt, spontan Geschichten und Gedichte zu verfassen und habe es geliebt, meine Ideen in Worte oder Bilder zu fassen. Und auch heute noch gibt es für mich nichts entspannenderes, als mich schöpferisch zu betätigen.

3. Vielleicht mag es arrogant klingen, aber ich würde mich durchaus als sehr intelligenten Menschen bezeichnen. Mein Allgemeinwissen ist sehr umfangreich und auch meine soziale Intelligenz ist hoch entwickelt. Neues Wissen zu erlangen und sich weiterzubilden ist für mich eine unglaublich spannende Angelegenheit und ich kann selbst eher trockenen Themengebiete immer wieder interessante Seiten abgewinnen. Ich kann mir unglaublich gut Texte und Geschichten merken und verfüge über einen großen Wortschatz, den ich mir seit meiner Kindheit mit Begeisterung angeeignet habe.


----------



## mastergamer (20. Februar 2009)

Schön-dumm-geil


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Faul,müde und faul...oder so ähnlich.
Ha,schweigsam ist gut,ich glaub ich nehme ein Faul raus und setze schweigsam ein.


----------



## Death_Master (20. Februar 2009)

schön - intelligent - cool


----------



## Vartez (20. Februar 2009)

"Leicht"Übergewichtig-Nett-Lustig ^^


----------



## Tassy (20. Februar 2009)

Nachdenklich - Spontan - Selbstbewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (21. Februar 2009)

faul, (nach aussagen anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) geniulös, hang zum Wahnsinn (in allen varianten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dranay (21. Februar 2009)

chaos-direckt-durchgeknallt


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Februar 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Schön-dumm-geil



best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (21. Februar 2009)

faul-bescheuert-offen


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

imba... Scherz!

freundich ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 intelligent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Faul - Intelligent - Schüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Selbsicher - Klug - Glücklich

und ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2009)

Drei Worte ... wird schwer, aber ich versuchs ... ^^

ruhig, nachdenklich, gesellschaftskritisch



Da fehlt soo viel, drei Worte sind einfach zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Februar 2009)

imba, pro, pwn0r


----------



## Naarg (21. Februar 2009)

- verwirrt - rastlos - unzufrieden


----------



## Jokkerino (21. Februar 2009)

Dumm - Sinnfrei - Ich


----------



## Hinack (21. Februar 2009)

Omg , Rofl, PewPew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

wahnsinnig - nachdenklich - lieb

und ich wär gern 

böse - fies - gemein


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

dumm - dumm - dumm

Gilt das als beschreibung in 3 worten?


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

verrückt, faul, besserwisser


----------



## Mishua (21. Februar 2009)

Faul, übergewichtig (< gegensprüchlich? >), sexsüchtig :>
fast wie mefisth0r
...bin single also wer will? ^^

MfG


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. Februar 2009)

erbärmlich, hässlich, suizidgefährdet


----------



## Zez (21. Februar 2009)

Intelligent
Faul
Verrückt

..

Ne geniale Mischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

Holy Shit - Killing Spree - Headhunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

@mishua: boah also so ne sexsüchtige freundin wär ja ma das beste


----------



## Gamerhenne (23. Februar 2009)

intelligent-ruhig-sozial

wäre gerne durchsetzungskräftiger ;oD


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

laut freundin -> nett-komisch-cool
laut gilde -> psyco-cool-nett
und bei mir -> faul-bisle psyco-nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Faul, übergewichtig (< gegensprüchlich? >), sexsüchtig :>
> fast wie mefisth0r
> ...bin single also wer will? ^^
> 
> MfG



wie kann man als single sexsüchtig sein Oo
und nein danke xD


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Faul - Elitär - Merkwürdig ...



> wie kann man als single sexsüchtig sein Oo



5 will beat Willy ...?


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ...bin single also wer will? ^^
> MfG


 Passe, weis noch nichtmal dein Geschlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

faul - wenn gewollt, intelligent - nett


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Februar 2009)

sexy, charismatisch, selbstverliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

äusserlich:gross,stark,düster...
innerlich:unsicher,freundlich,hilfsbereit...


----------



## Infecto (23. Februar 2009)

mhmm das ist schwer aber ich versuchs mal:

Faul--*leicht* durchgeknallt--Musiker


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie kann man als single sexsüchtig sein Oo
> und nein danke xD


man *muss* ja keine feste freundin haben für das liebste hobby 

lg


----------



## Teufelsgurke (23. Februar 2009)

also..ich bin..hmm

total bescheuert-nerivg und gemein zuanderen <-laut meinen freundinnen
süß,schlau und klein wenig bescheuert             <-laut meinem freund

Aber ich sehe mich als:

total psycho,schwarzer humor,gitarre spielend
ihr wisst schon was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> man *muss* ja keine feste freundin haben für das liebste hobby
> 
> lg



ich denke ma sowas muss man unterscheiden ^^
dann isses nur man hätte gerne .. sucht ist etwas das man mind. 1ma am tag macht ..

aber recht haste 
love > party > game > rest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (23. Februar 2009)

mensch - durchgeknallt - gebildet


----------



## Black_Ebola (23. Februar 2009)

Hmmm wie beschreibe ich mich am besten.... mal meine Freundin fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Freundin meint, ich zitiere:"Klugscheißer, Nett, Computerfreak" *hust* Blöde Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine denke mal am besten passt zu mir: leidenschaftlicher zocker, hilfsbereit, freaky ^^

joar das wars dann auch schon von mir

mfg


----------



## Raheema (23. Februar 2009)

Einsehrfreundlicherundoffenermenschdereinkleinerrockeristundziemlichverrückt<liebvoll<zocker


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Faul, verfressen, Oberchiller


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2009)

Verflucht - gutaussehender - Freak


----------



## Abrox (24. Februar 2009)

Dick - Dumm - Hässlich

Ne Spaß beiseite

Durchgeknallt - Laut - Sympatisch


----------



## Alion (24. Februar 2009)

faul / lustig / verrückt


----------



## Vreen (24. Februar 2009)

geil, geil, megageil


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

pew pew pew


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Februar 2009)

gutaussehender freundlicher psychopath


----------



## Valnir Aesling (25. Februar 2009)

mich würde es mal interessieren wie ihr zu der Annahme kommt dass ihr Intelligent seid?


----------



## Moonai (25. Februar 2009)

lieb nett einfühlsam immer da wenn was is

zickig launisch jähzornig leicht reizbar schnell genervt


----------



## claet (25. Februar 2009)

öhm ..

verdammt selbstsicher - eloquent - starrsinnig

(tonk hat recht, das ist echt schwer und ich fühle mich unzureichend charakterisiert)


----------



## BabyMilk (25. Februar 2009)

Godlike - Godlike - Godlike

Nein, scherz

Sarkastisch - Sympathisch - Tolerant


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche mich (obwohl viele Vorposter bereits die Eigenschaften nannten die ich ebenso für mich geltend machen könnte) mal so zu beschreiben:

Aufgeschlossen, Zielstrebig, faul ^^

Info: Ich bin ein Mann - und Geschirrrspüölmaschine, Bad putzen, Wäsche machen.. dazu hab ich oft keine Lust. Demnach sage ich, dass ich faul bin.


----------



## Bunke (25. Februar 2009)

Poetisch - Freundlich - Sarkastisch


----------



## Deathtroll (25. Februar 2009)

frech ,  klein aber oho


----------



## Methurgar (25. Februar 2009)

zynisch, müde(dauerzustand) und raucher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Februar 2009)

zickig, kreativ, meist ein wenig langsam (körperlich, sowie geistig)


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2009)

ehrlich, faul und kreativ


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem "intelligent" kommt wohl daher, da wir wohl in unserer Umgebung als einer der klügeren Köpfen gelten =) oder wir sind einfach nur egoistisch. Aber wir sollten ja UNS SELBER beschreiben. Da schaut man tief in sich hinein...und ja^^Menschen sind intelligent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je intelligenter, desto gefährlicher... Atombomben, Präsidenten +Kabinett usw... Halt die klugen Köpfe sorgen dafür das die Welt untergeht.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ps: Ich hab mich schon beschrieben.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

Ich sag dazu [mist, mehr als 3 Worte...]


----------



## RazZerrR (25. Februar 2009)

Sexy-nett-intelligent


----------



## MadRedCap (25. Februar 2009)

Im

Ba

Licious



(ernsthaft: Schwätzer, Schreiber, Denker =)


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2009)

Sarkastisch, fair, nachdenklich


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Zuverlässig-Gute-Laune-Macher-Intelligent

LG Gwynny


----------



## Sinizae (26. Februar 2009)

Metalerin (durch und durch) - schnell von etwas begeistert - Fotografiesüchtig


----------



## Squarg (27. Februar 2009)

Romantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Lustig - Charmant


----------



## Thront (27. Februar 2009)

einfach - nur - kuhl


----------



## Darleya (27. Februar 2009)

scchlagfertig, lustig, aber auch oft nachdenklich


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

stockfaul-überdurchschnittlich intelligent-chaotisch


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

Lebensfroh, kölscher jeck und immer durstig


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

spiele Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (28. Februar 2009)

Sex süchtig,Spiele Süchtig, No RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Nö, zu, faul


----------



## Thront (1. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Sex süchtig,Spiele Süchtig, No RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





sexsüchtig sein aber kein reallife haben?.... mmh..


ich jez nomma:

nett


----------



## Karzaak (1. März 2009)

flauschig, wauschig, extrafein


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Böse-clever-faul



Thront schrieb:


> einfach - nur - kuh(l)



muuuuuhhhh


----------



## sorgenkind #1 (2. März 2009)

#1 arrogant
#2 eingebildet
#3 intelligent


----------



## TanyLein (2. März 2009)

hmmm...

einzigartig - süß - Partyfreak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

TanyLein schrieb:


> hmmm...
> 
> einzigartig - süß - Partyfreak
> 
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen bei Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TanyLein


----------



## mookuh (2. März 2009)

faul - chaotisch - böse


----------



## rEdiC (3. März 2009)

faul - nett - faul


----------



## Taishan (3. März 2009)

Dr. Jackel und Mr. Hyde !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. März 2009)

Gier/Leader/Hasserfüllt


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

faul, nett, stylisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. März 2009)

besoffen - faul - sexy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (7. März 2009)

Meistens Afk, Müde, verrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. März 2009)

hitzig - faul - pc-freak


----------



## Floyder (9. März 2009)

vollkommen durchgeknallt - spontan - lustig


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

selbstbewusst, gutaussehend, verrückt


----------



## Beitza (11. März 2009)

hm...

launisch, verrückt & nachdenklich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. März 2009)

zynisch-hart-gerecht


----------



## zadros (11. März 2009)

aufbrausend - zielstrebig - realistisch


----------



## Thedynamike (11. März 2009)

launisch, egoistisch, arrogant

(Leider stimmt es, auch wenn ichs gerne ändern würde)


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Warum 3? Ich nehm eins:

paradox! oO


----------



## Solassard (12. März 2009)

Ich schafffs auch in einem:

*Banane*


----------



## Railen (13. März 2009)

Egoistisch, verrückt und launisch.


----------

